# RIP Unnamed Babe



## Musta-Eyolf-Pedes (Jul 5, 2016)

One of the feral domestic babies was killed today. One of the dogs got it and accidentally broke its back trying to play with it, so I ended up having to put it out of its misery. 

It's a shame, but that's life I suppose.


----------

